# Hopefully about to embark on 1st FET - Q re blood tests



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

We are about to embark on our 1st FET in the coming months to try for a sibling for our DD.

We have a meeting with our consultant next week but I forgot to ask the nurse Iwho booked us in if we needed to have all our blood tests redone as they are likely to be out of date by now.  Do any of you guys know if we have to?  Trying to work out a budget and how many goes we may be able to stretch to.

Thanks very much and good luck with all your journeys.

Yxx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya Yxx,

congratuations on your dd, she is as cute as a button   

as for your question, at my clinic we didnt have to have our bloods redone ( done 5 fets) ! not sure if other clinics are different!

wishing you all the best for your next tx

Debby xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

I managed to get my GP to do my blood tests for free on the NHS. Have you asked your GP ?

Jenny


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

we are in the same boat as yourself have a son from cycle of icsi and now about to undergo 1st fet cycle , we had our bloods done at gp saved £50 each for them then gp prints results of and we are taking these with us for consent signing this fri. You would still need them redone even tho you have had them done b4 , after a year you need all blood tests redone... xx


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Is weird that the nurse didn't mention it seeing as she has sent me all the necessary consent forms to save us making another trip up there for a nurse planning meeting after our consultation next week.

Will make appointment with GP to ask for bloods to be done again.  Mine was very supportive last time so hopefully will be again.  The only one we had done at clinic was the HIV one, remember it being quite a few quid.

What about swabs?  e.g. chlamydia, smear etc...

Yxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gp done my chlamydia and smear test too. 

jenny


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

nah nothing mentioned about chlaymidia , but i know your smear has to be up to date eg- every 4 years with at least a year left til next one?.... yeah gps are quite good i just said i need them done so i can contiunue with my treatment or can go through via yr sexual health clinic mine runs one in my docs too , but my gp was very understanding and got them signed of... 


i think im more scared this time round it worked 1st time cant be lucky twice in  a row just dreading the outcome in a way??


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks.

Will wait and see what they say at appoitment next week, I believe my smear is up to date.

I'm quite calm at the moment.  We would dearly love to have another one and a sibling for DD but we only have 5 frosties and limited funds to try with.  We know we are very blessed to have DD already.  Whatever the outcome for us we will have closure on our journey rather than always wondering about our frosties.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

wishing you a BFP when treatment starts!!!


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Jenny.  

Good luck with your journey too and fingers crossed for a BFP.  See it's not long till ET, when do you head out? how long do you stay out there?


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks - i am meant to be heading off friday for transfer on monday 17th at reprofit.  I am only away for 4 days as head back after transfer with ryan air. Had scan on monday and lining only 5.4mm so not good and added etc patches etc and going back tomorrow for another scan. Linning needs to be 7mm or transfer wont happen and treatment cancelled. Just hoping it has increased lots by tom.

xx


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi - just thought i'd pop in and post a quick reply.  I had my consultation on monday for my future FET and my consultant is asking for the following blood tests: a full blood count, renal function test, thyroid test as well as the usual Hep B & C and HIV.  I also have to have a clamydia swab, all of which tests my GP has agreed to do.  

Wishing you good luck for your cycle .x.x.


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Jenny - Hope your lining has thickened up enough and you still go ahead with ET on Monday.

Julie - Thanks for the info.  It seems all clinics have different policies.  Mine will probably want them all done again but I don't forsee my GP declining this time round.  Must say you are brave to be trying for another one so soon.  I wanted a small age gap but DD is such a character and so active I don't think I would have had the strength or energy to try any earlier.  All the best.

Has also only just dawned on me that I should start taking my folic acid and/or pregnacare again.  Got so much to try and remember, not easy with my babybrain.

Yxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Thanks - lining got to 8mm today but had 1.98mm of fluid so just hope its ok. internet advised less than 3.5mm of fluid has no affect and can disappear.

I though 5.4 to 8mm in only few days was big jump - was first scan wrong ??

Hope you doing ok.


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to hear your lining has thickened enough but I have no experience or knowledge of fluid.  I'm sure first scan wasn't wrong, it was probably all the extra oestrogen you were asked to take that made it grow so quick.  I think your lining does grow fastest in the first few weeks and slows before it is shed but I could be wrong on that.

Have you contacted Reprofit to see what they say and whether you can still have ET?  Fingers crossed everything is still on track and you bring that precious embie back home next week.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

hi waiting on reprofit getting back to me. fingers crossed.


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Jenny

Hope you are OK and your transfer went ahead.  Am hoping your absense means you are PUPO.

Yxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

i was so happy fluid disappeared and linning was 7.5mm on day of transfer! my HPT is on 29.01.11. It was two grade 1 embies.

I got back in UK last night. so relieved transfer went ahead and no fluid at all!

How you doing?

jenny


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Sooooo pleased your ET went ahead and your lining sorted itself out in time.

Fingers crossed your 2 embies are snuggling in tight.  

I'm doing well.  My head is spinning with lots of questions but only 1 more sleep before our appointment tomorrow.

Yxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

hope appointment goes good.

keep in touch and let me know how tommorrow goes. 

thinking of you

jenny xx


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Appointment went well.  Didn't mention anything about needing repeat blood or swab tests and hopefully will be ready to start on 18 April.  Chose then so not to have 2 sprogs with similar birthdays if my first FET is successful.

Only thing that will stop us and delay things is 1) if my cycle suddenly shows its ugly head or 2) my lining isn't thin enough to start with.  Don't believe No.1 will happen as they totally stopped and my FSH shot up to a stupidly high number a long time ago and hope No.2 is alright as did have some form of spotting back when DD was 10 months old.  Means wouldn't need the Prostap injection and can go straight onto Progynova.

Now to be patient and wait the short time till then.

How are you getting on?  

Yxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

thats great news about hospital appoitment. Time will fly by to april and then you will have your BFP!!!!

How you feeling ?

I am doing ok, trying to keep myself occupied with work and just meeting friend as I am scared that I would be lucky enough tp get two Bfp in a row. It took me 5 shoots to get my first BFP but time will tell.

xx


----------

